# How do I stop foundation from creasing/settling around nose?



## smath1012 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm 26 and I have very dry skin. I also have the issue of my foundation creasing under my eyes around my nose and in my laugh lines. I wash my face every night, exfoliate a few times a week, use a toner, and use a night intensive moisturizer. In the morning I wash my face again, toner, moisturizer, and eye cream. I let that soak in and then use a primer. Ive tried Smashbox primers, MAC, monistat chaffing gel, NYX, and Loreal. Then I apply my foundation, I've tried multiple kinds, and almost immediately it creases under my eye, creases and builds up around my nose, and settles in laugh lines. Ill also lightly dust with a translucent powder and then setting spray. I still look like I'm 10 years older than I am. I feel like I've tried ever moisturizer, primer, and foundation. I just can't get a nice even look. Also I have to wear foundation and concealer because I have Rosacea. ANY advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you think you might be putting too much concealer and foundation on?


----------



## smath1012 (Oct 11, 2013)

I dont put that much on.  Just enough concealer to cover my rosacea and around my nose where I have a lot of redness.  I need coverage for the redness areas.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 11, 2013)

Sounds like you're applying too much foundation in order to compensate for your rosacea. Also too much powder (especially under the eyes) will accentuate fine lines. A light dusting of powder is good, like you're doing now. I would omit the setting spay, as setting sprays are a flexible barrier, and any touch-ups will become extremely difficult and it will make foundations look cakey or too matte / powdery looking, hence fine lines and creases will appear more prominant. To correct this requires a bit of a balancing act when applying your foundation and powder. Remember, less is more... In other words, let the pigment work for you, rather than layering on your foundation. Due to your rosacea, I recommend medical grade foundations from such brands as Kryolan's DermaColor line, Joe Blasco, Cover F/X, and DermaBlend. And again just practice the amount in order to minimize your fine lines.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 11, 2013)

> I dont put that much on. Â Just enough concealer to cover my rosacea and around my nose where I have a lot of redness. Â I need coverage for the redness areas.


 Ah, I see what's happening here. Concealers are more viscose and more pigment based than foundations and are meant to cover blueness, NOT redness. Hence they are used for under the eyes. Foundations are meant to cover redness. That's why ALL foundations have red blocker pigments in them, as ALL people, (no matter their skin tone or colour) have red undertones on their face. Overtones are another matter, and it doesn't pertain to this particular thread... I don't know how much rosacea you have, but Correctors are another option. But here again correctors are bit more viscose and more pigment based than foundations, and at this stage, you're layering product on. If not layered carefully, your make-up will look too thick and that will lead to fine lines looking more prominent. The secret is to let the pigments work for you, so the thinner the layer, the better your final look will be. Here's a link to a show I did a couple of years ago called Home to Flip, (this is just the trailer) I was the MUA for the host Peter and Liz the interior designer. Now Liz has major rosacea on both her cheeks and her nose, so it was a red horizontal bar going across her face. I just used a foundation to cover it and a powder to set it. And that's it. So it doesn't take much to cover rosacea. Since Liz has an oily T-zone, I just had to touch up the top of her nose twice a day. As we shot this show in the summer with high humidity. http://youtu.be/ywTubFSwJZo


----------



## page5 (Oct 11, 2013)

Another thought: how do you apply your foundation? Fingers, brush, sponge?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 11, 2013)

Personally I like using a brush. You have more control, it's more hygienic, and you use less product, hence you waste less then when using a sponge or your fingers. Fingers have oils, and here-in-lies the cross contamination thing that happens. Also it will be messy and you're wasting at least 70% of your product this way by just trying to keep your make-up area clean. Also you're using way too much product on your face by trying to keep areas blended and streak free. And the oils from your fingers are not "clean" so it will break your foundation down faster. The oils on your face will do the same thing, but at a slower rate, as the primers and moisturizers will act as a porous barrier to this. Sponges soak up too much product, then you begin to squeeze and press the sponge harder into your face just to get the product out of the sponge. Then your application takes longer because the harder you press, the more streaks you leave and then you have to clean / blend those out. And if you don't squeeze your sponge, you're using more product than you need to by reloading it. Also sponges harbour bacteria. And you have to keep buying more sponges. However, all three ways work. Using a brush is more economical, practical, and cleaner than the other two methods. However, as most Pro MUA's can attest to, when you're in a bind, like a stolen or lost kit, fingers and small dollar store sponge tipped applicators from the kids section can do the job in a pinch.


----------



## smath1012 (Nov 12, 2013)

Since I have dry skin, I use a damp beauty blender.


----------



## smath1012 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm just not sure of what to use around my mouth and nose since everything I put there (even a light coverage) always seems to settle in my fine lines.  I also try to blend it well but too much blending just wipes away the products and I'm left with redness around my nose and mouth but an even skin tone everywhere.


----------



## lacylei (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the same problem with things settling into fine lines. I notice its a little better when I put my primer on light in those areas then don't use foundation in them just conceler and then blen that into my foundation.


----------



## smath1012 (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there a concealer you recommend because I do have a lot of redness around my nose but everything I use cracks and settles.


----------

